# Proper Holds



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

remakeat50 said:


> Serious question here? on NOT wounding the big fish; you said never handle by the gills and never hang vertically; is there more? What about netting? I am just getting back into the game after many years, could use some advise on proper handling.


ALot of poeple out there still practice the hand land method, but I prefer a net.

I always use a net, Beckman monster. I want to do everything I can to protect a fish and myself.. Coated, thick nylon netting work the best. They minimize the net burn on a fish and eliminate fin splitting (somewhat).

AS for proper holds on fish, definatley want to practice horizontal holds.. With one hand in the gill plate and the other hand supporting the fish in the middle (Kinda like your preventing the inards from falling out) this will put proper support to the fish's vertabrae. Yes, lifting a fish from the net will cause a split second being vertical but this is very minimal and wont put much stress on the fish as long as you get horizontal right away. Lately for me, smaller fish dont even make it into the boat, but rather shake them off boat side...

ANother good tip is to apply pressure with your thumb with your gill hand, to the "chin" of the fish.. This will immobilize the fish and help prevent the fish from shaking free and possibly dropping the fish.

Also Dont rule out the bear hugg, which is often practiced on BIG fish. Holding the fish between your arms and bringing towards your chest is another acceptable way of ensuring a proper horizontal hold and providing enough support..

Hope this helps.. Catch a fatty!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll try to add some for anyone interested.

Some who look at the BIG musky nets may wonder why the hell their so big and especially deep. They are made to act as a pen in the water for the fish so you can unhook it at boatside without letting it beat the crap out of itself on the bottom of the boat. Frabil and beckman are the two brands that are used almost exclusively by musky guys. That may seem like review but I cant count the times I have seen it happen with big muskies and pike. People have a big fish thrashing and dont want anything to do with multiple treble hooks swinging around. Its out of the water for 5 minutes, tangled in the net, and then they try to release it and wonder why it takes so long to swim away. Not all fish that swim away survive. Imagine how long you could hold your breath under water when holding a fish for pictures. Get a good long hook out pliers and a BOLT CUTTER for cutting hooks.

More and more info is coming out about the harms of vertical holds on big fishes spines. Its not too hard to just get a good horizontal hold. Look up the "leech lake lip lock," its the hold on the gill plate that madison was describing.

I might be overly anal but i try not to do the hug deal so I can keep all the protective slime on the fish and not on my shirt, but it is definately a better option then the vertical hold.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Get a good long hook out pliers and a BOLT CUTTER for cutting hooks.


USA pointed out a couple of other imporatant "release" tools..

Must haves before going out skee fishing is Net, a Long handled pliers, bolt cutters (there are many on the market I prefer the Knipex brand), Jaw Spreaders (some are against the use, I also am not a huge fan, BUT there are times for me where they allowed for a quick release, if not for them would have equaled alot more time in the water) If anyone has any ideas on how to get fish's jaw to relax, let me know!.

If your taking pictures, and with a partner try to have the other guy get the camera ready, so when you bring the fish out, quick snap the picture and minmiize the time out of the water..

If your solo, its good practice to have the camera set up on a tripod the entire time your fishing..

Helpful hints helpful tips are Key to safe releases on the these fine fish..


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I like to have a fillet glove along also to slip on before attempting any type of handling. I think it helps keep the slim on them and may prevent any serious cuts or hooks in the hand.

A cradle is a great way to land a big fish. I find the release seems to happen more quickly.

To often you see those pictures with a big fish being held vertically. Just a bad practice.


----------



## wetwolf (Mar 7, 2006)

Somewhat new to the site, but in the past I have used the fish cradle. It works great with little to no damage to the pike. Regardless of how to net them, the key is making sure they are not green. My .02


----------



## remakeat50 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the replys, very informative. I will use the techniques and try not do any harm. But first I need to catch some big ones!!


----------

